# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Microsoft envoie un minuscule gteau aux dveloppeurs de Mozilla

## Hinault Romaric

*L'quipe d'Internet Explorer envoie un minuscule gteau aux dveloppeurs de Firefox*
*Pour les taquiner sur les nouveaux cycles de dveloppement de Mozilla*


Lquipe de dveloppement dInternet Explorer a effectu son traditionnel envoi de gteau  ses confrres responsables du dveloppement de Firefox  loccasion de la sortie de la version 6 du navigateur.



Mais ce gteau contrairement  celui envoy pour Firefox 4 (voir image ci-dessous) et des versions antrieures est particulirement petit.



Un gteau sous forme de blague dont la taille est proportionnelle aux nouvelles fonctionnalits du navigateur Firefox et qui peut-tre vu comme une moquerie (amicale) de la part de Microsoft sur les nouveaux cycles de dveloppements , plus courts, de Mozilla.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette blague de Microsoft : amusante ou pas ?

----------


## Gnoce

"The cake is a lie!"


 ::aie::

----------


## MaximeL

En mme temps, c'est plus sympa de recevoir un gateau qu'un procs, ...

----------


## crazyday

La vraie question est : "Etait-il bon ?"

----------


## webpsi

a a du tre difficile de le couper  ::aie::

----------


## Tony_ducrocq

Je comprend enfin pourquoi ils ont augment les cycle de dveloppement!

Heureusement, l'quipe d'IE les a dmasqu!

Fini les gros gateaux!!!

----------


## guilhem91

partager entre toute l'quipe de dveloppeurs, a a d tre difficile  ::D:

----------


## Mako 5013

Je trouve ce genre d'initiative trs rafraichissante tant donn le contexte actuel.

Entre les procs de et contre Apple, la guerre des brevets et toutes les joyeusets que l'on peut voir actuellement dans le domaine, c'est bon de savoir que certains gardent de l'humour...

Mako.

----------


## covao

Je crois voir un donuts avec de la chantilly par dessus et le logo d'IE (en sucre ?) comme cerise sur le gteau... euh... le donuts.

C'est de bonne guerre.

----------


## Ev3r10st

Et pour IE6, les devs firefox ont envoy un paquet de caca  la IE team?  ::D:

----------


## FirePrawn

Je trouve a bon enfant personnellement ! 
Ce serait intressant de voir une rponse de la part de Mozilla  ::ccool:: 

Un gteau dans une forme biscornue pour caler avec les problmes d'incompatibilit d'IE ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fanvan

C'est vraiment fun, en effet !

Bel esprit de la part de l'quipe d'IE.

Ils avaient dj marqu le coup  la sortie de FF5 avec le mme genre de micro gteau (voir ici par exemple).

----------


## tomlev

Bien vu... ils ont de l'humour chez MS apparemment  ::):

----------


## Freem

En mme temps, ce sont des dev, ils sont logiques  ::D:

----------


## kdmbella

et comment ils ont fait le partage de ce minuscule gteau? a doit par tre amusant de ne pouvoir en faire qu'une bouche  ::aie::

----------


## helper_moi

Ce dernier gateaux est de type short, contrairement aux prcdents qui taient des Objets complexes.
Le geste reste sympathique aprs tout.

----------


## shenron666

A dfaut de faire un bon navigateur, j'espre qu'ils savent faire de meilleurs gateaux  ::aie::

----------


## Schouss

C'est mignon, ils ont le mrite d'avoir de l'humour les dev chez microsoft  ::mouarf:: .
D'un autre cot depuis 2/3 ans microsoft a mis de l'eau dans son vin avec l' open-source.
J'ai hte de voir la riposte de chez mozilla  ::ccool::

----------


## Elepole

A mon avis c'est juste que, vue le cycle de dveloppement actuel de mozilla, si la team IE garde la taille habituel de gteau tout le budget de MS risque de passer dans les gteau  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai hte de voir la riposte de chez mozilla


Voici une reponse possible de Mozilla :



...en rapport avec qualites intrinseques d'Internet Explorer.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ratomms

Le nouveau FF 6 demande trop dingrdient alors il ne faisait qu'un tout petit gteau. C'est vraiment fun ce truc!

----------


## manserk

a m'a bien fait marrer !  ::mouarf:: 

j'espere qu'ils ne vont pas en envoyer toutes les 6 semaines par contre !

----------


## David_g

Toujours aussi fun. Toujours aussi bof de voir certains gacher un thread bon enfant avec leur critique d'IE (y'a d'autres thread pour troller)

----------


## stephibanez

Certe le gateau est petit, mais tant qu'il reste assez de place pour y mettre la cerise tout va bien ! ^^.

Je pense que W3C HTML consortium devrait aussi envoyer un gateau  microsoft pour son acharnement  n'tre compatible qu'avec lui-mme.  ::cry::

----------


## David_g

> Comment veux tu qu'en tant que spcialistes Web, on soit content de devoir perdre des semaines entires de boulot uniquement  cause d'un monopole *anormal* de bouses aussi immondes (tu noteras le pluriel qui concerne toutes les versions d'Internet Explorer) ?
> 
> C'est normal que ds que certaines personnes qui ont perdu - et qui continuent  en perdre, quotidiennement - du temps  cause d'Internet Explorer, en profitent pour taper allgrement dessus ds qu'ils voient "Microsoft", "Internet Explorer", ou "Statistiques Internet Explorer" voire "Statistiques Microsoft"...
> 
> Allez y les down j'ai l'habitude des pro Microsoft


je t'invite alors  rcuprer ce temps perdu en ne postant justement pas  ::):  

Et on peut parfaitement ne pas tre pro Microsoft et tre lass de voir les mmes messages sur chaque thread alors qu'il n'y aucun rapport avec le sujet.

----------


## tomlev

> Allez y les down j'ai l'habitude des pro Microsoft


C'est demand avec tellement d'enthousiasme, j'ai pas eu le coeur de refuser...

----------


## f-k-z

> Comment veux tu qu'en tant que spcialistes Web, on soit content de devoir perdre des semaines entires de boulot uniquement  cause d'un monopole *anormal* de bouses aussi immondes (tu noteras le pluriel qui concerne toutes les versions d'Internet Explorer) ?
> 
> C'est normal que ds que certaines personnes qui ont perdu - et qui continuent  en perdre, quotidiennement - du temps  cause d'Internet Explorer, en profitent pour taper allgrement dessus ds qu'ils voient "Microsoft", "Internet Explorer", ou "Statistiques Internet Explorer" voire "Statistiques Microsoft"...
> 
> Allez y les down j'ai l'habitude des pro Microsoft


C'est pas une question d'tre pro ou anti Microsoft, c'est juste que tes remarques n'ont rien  faire ici. T'as un site qui fonctionne mal sous IE, ok c'est ton problme ! mais pour moi a n'a rien  faire dans le cadre de la discussion... Tu veux passer pour le mec qui troll et qui en est fier, demande  l'quipe de modration de te mettre un titre spcial  ce propos, ils devraient tre d'accord...


Fin bref, fin de l'appart.
A votre avis, ils le font aussi pour Chrome et Opera ? Ou ils font juste cela entre eux ? 
Sinon y a pas de ractions publiques de la part de l'quipe qui a reu le gteau ? Petit billet doux ? petit discours ? Rien ?

----------


## Loceka

> A votre avis, ils le font aussi pour Chrome et Opera ? Ou ils font juste cela entre eux ?


Ben et Safari ?  ::calim2:: 

Sinon, je pense qu'avec Firefox c'est "historique". Ils ont d le faire une fois et c'est rest.

Pour chrome de toute faon ce serait tonnant vu leur cycle de parution :


> 1.0.154	2008-12-11
> 2.0.172	2009-05-24
> 3.0.195	2009-10-12
> 4.0.249	2010-01-25
> 5.0.375	2010-05-21
> 6.0.472	2010-09-02
> 7.0.517	2010-10-21
> 8.0.552	2010-12-02
> 9.0.597	2011-02-03
> ...


Un gteau tous les 2,5 mois (en moyenne) a n'aurait aucun sens. ^_^

Aprs Opera a a toujours t  part, et puis c'est en Norvge donc vl l'tat du gteau  la rception.  ::P:

----------


## SurferIX

> Et pour IE6, les devs firefox ont envoy un paquet de caca  la IE team?


25 down ! Wow pourtant j'essaie j'essaie mais l tu m'as POwned !  ::zoubi::

----------


## tomlev

> De la part d'un dveloppeur .Net je n'en attendais pas moins


Je rpondais  la partie "Allez y les down", pas  "pro Microsoft"... Quand on me rclame un down, je le donne de bon coeur, et le fait que je sois dveloppeur .NET n'a aucun rle l-dedans.

Pour ce que a vaut, je partage ton opinion sur IE (donc non, je ne suis pas aveuglment pro Microsoft)... mais l n'est pas la question : ton coup de gueule sur IE tait juste compltement hors-sujet...

----------


## Louhike

> Bah j'ai d mal m'exprimer, alors je la refais :
> De la part d'une quipe de bras casss, essayer d'envoyer un gteau pour se moquer d'une quipe qui fait un boulot meilleur en tant d'une taille minuscule compare  eux, c'est vraiment, vraiment l'hpital qui se fout de la charit.
> 
> Et donc dans ce cadre, mes remarques ont quelque chose  faire ici : remettez vous  bosser les mecs d'IE, au lieu de perdre du temps  a, et faites au moins le mode "compatibilit" un *vrai mode* "compatibilit".
> 
> Voil j'espre avoir t plus clair.


Les down sont mrits, les votes permettent d'indiquer la qualit d'un message, et les tiens sont mal crits, trollent sans raison et sans justification (tu as des chiffres prouvant que l'quipe derrire Internet Explorer est plus grande que celle de Firefox?). Affirmer que Microsoft envoie ce gteau uniquement pour se moquer est pathtique.

La photo provient du compte Twitter d'un des responsables pour Firefox. Contrairement  toi il se montre trs poli et mme amical vis--vis de l'quipe d'Internet Explorer. a montre qu'il y a du respect entre les quipes et qu'ils ne s'enfoncent pas dans une bte gueguerre comme le font certains, et je trouve a gnial.

Et non, je ne suis pas pro-Microsoft, j'utilise autant leurs outils/OS que ceux provenant du monde Open Source.

----------


## SurferIX

> Les down sont mrits, les votes permettent d'indiquer la qualit d'un message, et les tiens sont mal crits, trollent sans raison et sans justification ... {blabla}


Ah donc :



> Et pour IE6, les devs firefox ont envoy un paquet de caca  la IE team?


Qui a 25 down a signifie :
- que le message n'est pas de qualit ;
- que le message est mal crit ;
- que le message trolle sans raison ;
- que le message est euh... quoi encore ?

Ah non il a juste critiqu Microsoft et il s'est pris 25 down  ::aie:: 

---------------------------------------
Ok ok j'ai retir tous mes messages, et je suis d'accord sur un point : nous avons tous perdu du temps l dedans. Au temps pour moi (c'est le cas de le dire), a me servira de leon : ds que je lirais "Microsoft" dans la news, je passerai  la suivante.
---------------------------------------

----------


## Loceka

Non, c'tait juste vulgaire et inutile, de mme que les tiens.

----------


## Freem

> Ah donc :
> 
> 
> Qui a 25 down a signifie :
> - que le message n'est pas de qualit ;
> - que le message est mal crit ;
> - que le message trolle sans raison ;
> - que le message est euh... quoi encore ?
> 
> ...


Le down, quand tu laisses ta souris dessus, indique "faux, inutile, pas d'accord...".
Vos commentaires, bien que je ne les trouve pas faux (jamais pu supporter IE, sauf a l'poque ou je ne connaissais que lui) tombent dans la catgorie "inutile". Et aussi dans les points de suspensions, que je considre comprendre "hors-sujet", "vulgaire", "troll" entres autres.

Le sujet ici n'est pas du tout en rapport avec IE, mais firefox, son cycle de versions raccourcis et son ajout de fonctionnalits diminu.
Sans oublier bien entendu l'humour et la bonne entente entre deux quipes qui bossent sur des logiciels concurrents  l'extrme, puisque c'est un peu Firefox qui  russi a percer le monopole. Que d'autres se soient engouffrs derrire n'est pas la question...

PS: je suis anti-microsoft, ds que j'ai l'occasion de montrer les dfauts de microsoft avec des arguments qui tiennent la route, je ne me prive pas. Cela dis, j'vite (sauf cas de fatigue ou aprs une galre avec un soft MS) de troller.

Qui plus est, que tu l'acceptes ou non, IE a, et a toujours eu, un immense avantage: GRATUIT (du moins, fourni gracieusement avec l'OS affili, ce qui reviens au mme aux yeux de 95% des gens).
Ce n'est pas le cas d'opera qui tait payant ou comportait une pub  l'poque.
Aprs un rapide coup d'oeil sur notre cher wikipedia, je dirai que ce qui a fait le succs d'IE c'est a: "IE 4 fut un tournant de la guerre des navigateurs. Il tait plus rapide et supportait mieux les spcifications du W3C que Netscape Navigator 4.0. Installer Internet Explorer 4.0 tait considr comme une volution qui permettait par exemple de jouer des fichiers MP3 en arrire-plan."
Par ailleurs, Firefox est l'hritier de netscape, devenu open source pour tenter de contrer le succs grandissant d'IE. 
H oui, IE  remport la "1re grande guerre des navigateurs", et pour me faire croire que c'est un hasard ou uniquement d au fait que windows soit l'OS le plus rpandu, il va falloir contrer l'argument qui suit:
Les fournisseurs installent leur navigateur recommand (le faisaient du moins) quand on installe les drivers d'un modem. Donc les gens ne commenaient pas tous avec IE, et une grande partie a donc *bascul*  IE, car il tait  ce moment probablement le plus proche des besoins!


Je rappelle/apprend que sur mes machines, j'utilise Debian, que pour coder je prfre de loin code::blocks  VS, et avant de connatre C::B je prfrait les logiciels de chez borland.
Pour aller sur internet, c'est opra que j'utilise, pour msn, miranda ou pidgin.
Suite bureautique? Libre office bien entendu.
Donc, me qualifier de pro microsoft semble particulirement ridicule.

Je me suis permis d'intervenir alors que j'ai dj dis ce que je pensais de cette news, parce que marre de voir un sujet sympathique se barrer en troll...
A ce rythme, on va finir par atteindre le point godwin  ::aie:: 


PS: pour le temps que tu perds  faire du dev pour IE, que je sache, c'est bien toi qui a choisi ton mtier? Faut pas faire du web si tu veux pas te prendre la tte avec la portabilit!

----------


## pcaboche

> PS: pour le temps que tu perds  faire du dev pour IE, que je sache, c'est bien toi qui a choisi ton mtier? Faut pas faire du web si tu veux pas te prendre la tte avec la portabilit!


 la base, le dveloppement internet/intranet prsente des avantages de poids :
peu de problmes de dploiement (tu mets  jour les fichiers sur le serveur et tout le monde est  jour)pas de problme de compatibilit, c'est accessible mme depuis un tlphone portable 

Mais le dveloppement web a aussi ses limites, qui viennent souvent du cahier des charges :



> L'application web doit tre dynamique, changer son contenu automatiquement sans recharger la page, tre sexy, w00t !tre compatible avec la plupart des navigateurs, y compris IE6


Ceux qui ont fait du dveloppement web ont certainement tout de suite compris les problmes lis  ce cahier des charges. Certains ont mme certainement t confronts  ces 2 critres contradictoires. D'autres sont dj en train de prparer leur planning (en allouant 80% du temps de dveloppement  *essayer* de rendre le site compatible IE6, avec un rsultat souvent mdiocre).

De plus, il est souvent prcis :



> Il est interdit de demander  l'utilisateur de changer de navigateur sous prtexte que celui-ci est trop vieux / pas compatible / pas assez sr, etc.


Zut alors ! C'est exactement ce que je pensais faire !  ::aie:: 

Bon ok, le gars du fonctionnel a prvu le coup du changement de navigateur...  ::roll::  par contre il n'a rien dit pour Silverlight...  ::mrgreen::   ::aie:: 


Tout a pour dire que je compatis envers les dveloppeurs web qui doivent encore tenir compte d'IE6 lors de leurs dveloppements. Si on tait  leur place, on aurait vraiment envie de troller !  ::D:

----------


## nicofuma

> [...]
>  (en allouant 80% du temps de dveloppement  *essayer* de rendre le site compatible IE6, avec un rsultat souvent mdiocre).
> [...]
> Tout a pour dire que je compatis envers les dveloppeurs web qui doivent encore tenir compte d'IE6 lors de leurs dveloppements. Si on tait  leur place, on aurait vraiment envie de troller !


IE6... L'argument compltement caduque. IE6 date de 2001 date  laquelle Firefox n'existait mme pas, IE6 a plus de 10 ans aujourd'hui. Fonder son argumentation sur IE6 c'est comme demander que le site soit compatible Nescape et Firefox 1.0.0 voir mme Firefox 1.0.0 Alpha 1 c'est ridicule.

Si aujourd'hui il est crit a dans le cahier des charges c'est juste car mme 10 ans plus tard le navigateur est toujours largement utilis (et ce mme si Microsoft essaye de faire en sorte de l'radiquer).

Sinon concernant le gteau c'est un tradition qui date de FF2 (2006) c'est fait dans la bonne humeur et c'est apprci par les 2 teams de dveloppement.

----------


## tomlev

> IE6... L'argument compltement caduque. IE6 date de 2001 date  laquelle Firefox n'existait mme pas, IE6 a plus de 10 ans aujourd'hui. Fonder son argumentation sur IE6 c'est comme demander que le site soit compatible Nescape et Firefox 1.0.0 voir mme Firefox 1.0.0 Alpha 1 c'est ridicule.
> 
> Si aujourd'hui il est crit a dans le cahier des charges c'est juste car mme 10 ans plus tard le navigateur est toujours largement utilis (et ce mme si Microsoft essaye de faire en sorte de l'radiquer).
> 
> Sinon concernant le gteau c'est un tradition qui date de FF2 (2006) c'est fait dans la bonne humeur et c'est apprci par les 2 teams de dveloppement.


Malheureusement certaines entreprises imposent un navigateur et un seul, et n'ont pas encore migr vers des versions plus rcentes...

En Chine, plus de 30% des utilisateurs utilisent encore IE6  ::aie:: 
http://www.ie6countdown.com/

----------


## nicofuma

Oui mais en quoi cela permet de fonder un argumentaire ou de troller contre Microsoft ? Ils n'y sont pour rien.

----------


## tomlev

> Oui mais en quoi cela permet de fonder un argumentaire ou de troller contre Microsoft ? Ils n'y sont pour rien.


Euh, j'ai pas dit que a permettait de troller contre MS... Mais j'ai peut-tre mal interprt ce que tu voulais dire dans ton message prcdent

----------


## nicofuma

Je crois plutot que j'ai oubli la conclusion ou une phrase dans mon message ^^
Car je disais a par rapport  ce qui se dit sur Microsoft et IE.

Ca m'nerve de lire des trolls ou des argumentaires anti microsoft avec un argumentaire autour de IE6 et mme avec des fois des comparaisons avec des navigateurs rcents...

----------


## FirePrawn

> Malheureusement certaines entreprises imposent un navigateur et un seul, et n'ont pas encore migr vers des versions plus rcentes...
> 
> En Chine, plus de 30% des utilisateurs utilisent encore IE6 
> http://www.ie6countdown.com/


Pas besoin d'tre en Chine  ::cry::  suffit de venir  la Socit Gnrale  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Si aujourd'hui il est crit a dans le cahier des charges c'est juste car mme 10 ans plus tard le navigateur est toujours largement utilis (et ce mme si Microsoft essaye de faire en sorte de l'radiquer).


Dans le cahier des charges d'une de mos applications, fraichement sorti, il est stipul noir sur blanc, compatible avec IE6. 
C'est une appli qui est utilis par des clients qui ont parfois du vieux matriel et qui n'y connaisse pas grand chose - chacun son mtier.
Les programmeurs sont aux anges !! 
Ils ont notamment signal que sous Netscape, elle passait pas du tout...
C'est une ralit, on peut dire ce que l'on veut mais il reste que c'est le client qui est au bout et il veut que a marche sans avoir  bidouiller dans son vieux pentium II...

----------


## goomazio

> Que pensez-vous de cette blague de Microsoft : amusante ou pas ?


D'un point de vue marketing, je trouve la blague amer : 

"Ils vont encore russir  faire parler d'eux alors que c'est NOUS qui sortons une nouvelle version ?! RAAAAHHHH !"  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, est-ce que Mozilla en parle quelque part de ces gateaux ? Je ne trouve pas de lien avec l'avis de l'quipe mozilla (mais avec celui de MS bien).

----------


## mcvovol

> 


Cette image mais fait bcp rire  ::):  

Sinon je trouve le principe bon enfants et plutot sympatique a premiere vu mais faut pas non plus faire de la blague une mechancet

----------

